
Google+ to shut down after coverup of data breach - bmease
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/08/google-plus-hack/
======
beaner
The title says "data breach," but that's not what actually happened. They had
a security vulnerability and fixed it. Yes, that's bad, but the title makes it
sound like it was exploited, which would have been worse.

~~~
Latteland
And where's the dup entry?

~~~
guessmyname
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169027)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169732)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169266)

~~~
Latteland
but none of those are the techcrunch article.

------
EDD0DFFFh
Well, this is more... important reason to shut down G+, than because of non-
popularity and lack of users.

